# got a heat press, now what?



## HasanDesign (Jan 10, 2013)

i jus bought a heat press... 

the goal is to be printing my own designs on tshirts by the end of may! i don't have the funds to buy a sublimation printer so i will have to outsource to put the designs on transfer paper,, i believe. So my question is to someone a little more seasoned,, WHAT DO I DO NEXT? to do good quality work while staying cost efficient 

pls help


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Go to www.stahls.com and take a look at all the stuff they offer. They have videos too.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Proworld & artbrands has transfers too.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

The first thing you need to do if you are going to
have custom heat transfers made is set up accounts
with the transfer companies you want to do business with. 
You will also need to set up your accounts with wholesale 
shirt suppliers. 
There are plenty of them listed on the left and many reviews
of most of them. 

Some are more expensive than others but we decided
that the customer service from some are worth
the extra cost in the long run.

Start off with single color designs to save your
funds. The cost rises per color and a 4 color
custom made plastisol transfer can get very pricey.

Learn to use up the space given on your transfer sheets
to make smaller transfers.

We often add a smaller version of the design or
a part of it or company logo to a transfer sheet and
add it to the sleeves or back of the shirt near the
neck.


Learn the ins and outs of your heat press. 

Make sure the temperature is correct and that
you pre-heat the lower platten before pressing
your shirts so you don't get the rookie headaches.

If you have an off brand heat press then get a 
infrared heat thermometer and test the press to
make sure it is at the temperature that it is displaying.

If you decide to sell stock heat transfers to your
list of items make sure you know where they are coming
from. Some sell other companies transfers, which is fine,
however, transfers do get old and don't transfer as well
as fresh stock transfers. I have found that some who 
resell other companies stock transfers have incorrect
heating times and temperatures compared to the
original manufacturer.


Hope that helps.


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

It also depends on the kind of art you make. Is it texts and line work. Are they photographs? Vinyl works great for the first kind, transfers and sublimation for the last. Do you plan to sell stock designs or customized jobs?

You got great leads on transfers. You can also buy pre-printed sublimation transfers. Look for SK Dave here in the forums.

Good luck!


----------



## HasanDesign (Jan 10, 2013)

I think I want to start with photo transfers. and when I get some more concrete drawn designs move on to that. what are your ideas on photo transfer?


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Photo Transfer lends itself to the market of Single Piece orders, which are harder to do with you not having a printer. 
Personally I would go after teams, church groups or small business owners that would purchase more volume to make it more practical for you to order transfers and show a profit as well. 
Once you get your own printer then doing both big and small orders becomes more efficient.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I would say to go out and get print jobs 

The type of jobs you get from customers will tell you what kind of transfers you need to order.

The main part is to get sales though. Without sales, your heat press will stay cold.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Rodney said:


> I would say to go out and get print jobs
> 
> The type of jobs you get from customers will tell you what kind of transfers you need to order.
> 
> The main part is to get sales though. Without sales, your heat press will stay cold.


I agree totally. No sales means cold press which means no money . Get your price sheet organized and start selling !


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

As Rodney and Rick said: sales are first. Start building your portfolio and try to fill it with real jobs, not mock-ups.

I love the look of sublimated photographs. Getting the tones may be trickier than transfers, but the customers love the intensity, durability and the fact that there in no hand to the images. The dye integrates with the fabric, so there is no texture, just the shirt.

I almost don't print for final users, but these are some of the prints we've done recently. Those are my beautiful kids .


----------

